# Barcode mit Barcode4J erzeugen - Exception



## Ollek (4. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die ANleitung auf der Seite angeschaut und so eingebaut zum testen.
Allerdings erhalte ich folgende Exception.


```
org.apache.avalon.framework.configuration.ConfigurationException: Cannot configure barcode generator
	at org.krysalis.barcode4j.BarcodeUtil.createBarcodeGenerator(BarcodeUtil.java:119)
	at org.krysalis.barcode4j.BarcodeUtil.createBarcodeGenerator(BarcodeUtil.java:146)
	at BarcodeCreater.main(BarcodeCreater.java:24)
Caused by: java.lang.NumberFormatException: empty String
	at sun.misc.FloatingDecimal.readJavaFormatString(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Double.parseDouble(Unknown Source)
	at org.krysalis.barcode4j.tools.Length.parse(Length.java:91)
	at org.krysalis.barcode4j.tools.Length.<init>(Length.java:55)
	at org.krysalis.barcode4j.impl.int2of5.Interleaved2Of5.configure(Interleaved2Of5.java:53)
	at org.apache.avalon.framework.container.ContainerUtil.configure(ContainerUtil.java:201)
	at org.krysalis.barcode4j.BarcodeUtil.createBarcodeGenerator(BarcodeUtil.java:117)
	... 2 more
```


```
public class BarcodeCreater
{
    public static void main(String args[])
    {
        try {
        	DefaultConfigurationBuilder builder = new DefaultConfigurationBuilder();
        	Configuration cfg = builder.buildFromFile(new File("conf/barcode-cfg.xml"));
			
        	BarcodeGenerator generator = BarcodeUtil.getInstance().createBarcodeGenerator(cfg);
        	
//        	SVGCanvasProvider provider = new SVGCanvasProvider(false, 0);
//        	generator.generateBarcode(provider, "000001");
//        	DocumentFragment fragment = provider.getDOMFragment();
        	
        	OutputStream out = new FileOutputStream(new File("output.png"));
        	BitmapCanvasProvider provider = new BitmapCanvasProvider(out, "image/x-png", 300, BufferedImage.TYPE_BYTE_GRAY, true, 0);
        	generator.generateBarcode(provider, "999999999999");
        	provider.finish();
        	
		} catch (ConfigurationException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (SAXException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (BarcodeException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
    }
}
```

Hoffe ihr könnt mir hier auf die Sprünge helfen.

Grüße


----------



## ARadauer (4. Jun 2012)

was steht in barcode-cfg.xml drinnen...


----------



## Ollek (4. Jun 2012)

folgendes:

[XML]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" standalone="yes"?>
<barcode>
  <intl2of5>
      <height>{length:15mm}</height>
      <module-width>{length:0.21mm}</module-width>
      <wide-factor>{number:3.0}</wide-factor>
      <quiet-zone enabled="{boolean:true}">{length:10mw}</quiet-zone>
      <checksum>{checksum-mode:auto=ignore}</checksum>
      <human-readable>
        <placement>{human-readable-placement:bottom}</placement>
        <font-name>{font-name:Helvetica}</font-name>
        <font-size>{length:8pt}</font-size>
        <display-checksum>{boolean:false}</display-checksum>
      </human-readable>
  </intl2of5>
</barcode>
[/XML]

Die Erste Exception konnte ich mit dem umbennen meiner Klasse Barcode umgehen.


----------



## Deros (4. Jun 2012)

sieht mehr als komisch aus probier mal 

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" standalone="yes"?>
<barcode>
  <intl2of5>
   <height>15mm</height>
    <module-width>0.21mm</module-width>
    <wide-factor>3.0</wide-factor>
    <checksum>auto</checksum>
    <human-readable>
      <placement>bottom</placement>
      <font-name>Helvetica</font-name>
      <font-size>8pt</font-size>
      <display-start-stop>false</display-start-stop>
      <display-checksum>false</display-checksum>
    </human-readable>
  </intl2of5>
</barcode>[/XML]


----------



## Ollek (4. Jun 2012)

Das wars!
Da war ich auch blind. :autsch:
Danke!


----------

